#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Θέση κάδων απορριμμάτων

## konpa

Χαίρεται, 

υπάρχει κάποια νομοθεσία που να προσδιορίζει την ακριβή τοποθέτηση των κάδων με βάσει κάποια κριτήρια ή απλά είναι θέμα της εκάστοτε αρμόδιας υπηρεσίας καθαριότητας του δήμου, και τοποθετούνται κατά την κρίση τους;

----------

